# Big Black cat in tree....



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

I saw this on another forum...supposedly it was taken on the "Pierce" ranch which is probably the "Pearce" ranch in S. Texas. I'm not trying to stir anything up...just wondering if anyone knows the story behind the picture or where it might have been taken.


----------



## gunnut (Aug 3, 2004)

Don't know anything about the cat but the Pierce Ranch is down around El Campo... Its not the Pearce ranch


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Looks like a pet lab in a tree. Jus chillin. LOL!


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

I personally took this photo and can vouch for it's authenticity...










Of course it was in Belize.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

And that's not South Texas.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

It's on the Pierce Ranch in Pierce, Tx. I can personally vouch for it and can take you to that exact tree.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

you saying photochopped wtc3?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

The tail looks weird.

1. Your not getting that close to a cat in the wild and it just chillin like that.

2. There should be a guy in od green shorts and boots with a funny looking hat and a 4?? Caliber gun laying on it for the next pic.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

spurgersalty said:


> you saying photochopped wtc3?


Not at all.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

My bad, I misread your post. I could have sworn you had typed not on the pierce. but, i was wrong. sorry.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

many years ago, i saw a large black cat in a tree, either sam rayburn or toledo bend....i was bass fishing. i was told it was a black mountian lion, or panther.......i was also told that they are common in those parts. i have seen a few tan mountian lions in the thicket near where i live.......never got to close to them tho.......


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Pretty cool, verified black mountain lion. I have heard stories from my dad and other old men about them but have never seen one. Cool.


----------



## Po Boy (Nov 29, 2010)

I saw one on a ranch near Ozona about 15 years ago. Everyone I told about it said that I was crazy or drunk. I was not drunk so I guess I am crazy but I know what I saw. It was big cat, black as the ace of spades. It crossed the ranch road in front of me by no more than 50 feet.


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

HydraSports said:


> Pretty cool, verified black mountain lion. I have heard stories from my dad and other old men about them but have never seen one. Cool.


I would love it to be true, but verified how? I know The Pierce Ranch is big enough to hide a cat. Other than hwy59, 60 and 71 there are no major roads through there and not many cut through roads either. I grew up in big Wharton just east of there.

Go Tigers! 
...oh and black cats too.


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

I saw an episode of "monster" quest, I know that shows ridiculous, but they did say there has NEVER been confirmed "evidence" of a black panther or black phase Mt. Lion ever video taped or photographed in Texas. Nor have biologist ever found remains of one...


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Po Boy said:


> I saw one on a ranch near Ozona about 15 years ago. Everyone I told about it said that I was crazy or drunk. I was not drunk so I guess I am crazy but I know what I saw. It was big cat, black as the ace of spades. It crossed the ranch road in front of me by no more than 50 feet.


I saw one too about 20 years ago on a county road between Yoakum and Cuero, it crossed the road in front of us and stopped before it went under the fence, it was solid black, about 1 1/2 times as big as a bobcat. The good thing is there were two of us that saw it and no we weren't drunk.


----------



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

devil1824 said:


> Looks like a pet lab in a tree. Jus chillin. LOL!


Yep, looks like a photoshopped lab to me, but if you look really close there's an Ivory billed woodpecker on one of the trees in the background!


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

chapman53559 said:


> I would love it to be true, but verified how? I know The Pierce Ranch is big enough to hide a cat. Other than hwy59, 60 and 71 there are no major roads through there and not many cut through roads either. I grew up in big Wharton just east of there.
> 
> Go Tigers!
> ...oh and black cats too.


Wait don't forget the van vleck leopards class of 05 lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Dang that cat walked all the way from Ohio.......


----------



## 100 FATHOMS (Dec 28, 2006)

Fake. The right paw and tail are not natural. I agree it looks like a Lab.


----------



## PocketPerch (Nov 2, 2011)

SHOP


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

This is a genuine Black Panther, taken in Oakland, California. They must be everywhere.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

chapman53559 said:


> I would love it to be true, but verified how? I know The Pierce Ranch is big enough to hide a cat. Other than hwy59, 60 and 71 there are no major roads through there and not many cut through roads either. I grew up in big Wharton just east of there.
> 
> Go Tigers!
> ...oh and black cats too.


WTC3 verified it in posts 6 and 9 above. Unless he is BSing, and I have no reason to believe that, it is verified in my mind. As always, I could be wrong but I am gonna take his word.


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

I agree the right paw definitely looks funny.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes, the right paw and tail aren't right.

Not saying it can't exist, but so far no black mountain lion has ever been documented.

But 6% of jaguars are black.

Jaguars used to roam all over Texas. It was thought that they were all killed out and much of their habitat destroyed, but they are so stealthy that they could still move through some areas undetected. Certainly, if any could, it would be the black phase jaguar. However, the only recent documented jaguar sightings in the U.S. have been in Arizona. The border fence has blocked many of the old migration routes.

I've spent a lot of time in jaguar habitat in Belize, Guatemala and southern Mexico, but as yet I've never been able to get a photo of a black jaguar in the wild. I've gotten glimpses, but they seem to evaporate into the jungle like a phantom leaving you with a sudden cold chill and wondering if you really saw it at all.

Jaguars are very quick and strong and they have the strongest jaws of all the big cats. Jaguars kill with one bite to the head crushing the skull. When attacking man they have known to crush a skull and rip the head off in one motion. The word, Jaguar means ""_he who kills with one blow_" in Mayan.

Jaguars show no fear of man's scent or the sight of a human, however, attacks on man are very rare. This stems from thousands of years of close contact with the Mayans and other Mesoamerican people of the forest. The jungle peoples and the jaguar have an innate mutual respect for each other. The Mayans believed that every night that five jaguars would enter their village with one going to each corner and the smallest, but strongest, jaguar would station itself in the middle of the village. They would stay the night providing protection from all evil and then would leave before first light. They built temples to the jaguar and the animals appears throughout their culture in stone carvings.

There's some pretty good "walking around" footage of a black jaguar in this video...


----------



## country7 (May 27, 2007)

We had a black cat on our place in junction YEARS ago maybe 20...would see it on a regular basis, so i know they were here..


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

When you get real close(in a zoo) to these black jaguars, you can see the spots in the black. Look real hard, they're there.


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

Could be a Jaguarundi, we have one on our place out side of college station. They are on the endanged list so dont shoot one.

they sure are pretty cats


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

wtc3 said:


> It's on the Pierce Ranch in Pierce, Tx. I can personally vouch for it and can take you to that exact tree.


it the man says it came for Pierce Ranch and can vouch for it - I won't question it. I know a good number of the folks that work, live and have worked that ranch. The last ranch manager had more than one sighting of these cats. because the existing of this cat has never been documented by any physical evidence doesn't mean it doesn't exist. Cats (cougars, mountain loins, jaguarundi,) by nature are not prone to showing themselves to humans.

I won't question WTC3. the pic? I take pics all the time of outdoor wildlife - some are good, some aren't - and to the eye of the "beholder" some could easily look photoshopped.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

If this pic is real or legit (an actual live, wild black panther), then it would be the most sought after photo in wildlife biology in the United States of America....

It would have been all over the news and in every outdoor magazine in the country....


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

justinsfa said:


> If this pic is real or legit (an actual live, wild black panther), then it would be the most sought after photo in wildlife biology in the United States of America....
> 
> It would have been all over the news and in every outdoor magazine in the country....[/
> 
> Yep!!!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

sonofa......I posted that pic on texas kayak fisherman site. fudge packing potlicker. the pic is legit.


----------



## ethan (Aug 3, 2006)

first off the paw looks funny cause it's a cat's paw not a lab's. Back in the day they let go a bunch of black panthers to catch run away slaves and kill them. these are their ancestors but i believe the ones we see now are crossed with mt. lions.


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

I always get a kick out of these threads. People who have seen something are prone to believe, those who haven't less likely. 

I don't know if it's fake or not - if someone says its real, they took the photo, etc., I am inclined to believe him.

I know what the biologists say about black cats - BUT - exactly 25.44 miles from Downtown Houston I have seen a large dark cat cross a ranch road at less than 100' from me. I was dumb struck for a few minutes while I tried to sort out what I saw. I went to where it crossed the road to measure the road and get a grasp of how long it was as it crossed the road - over 7' from nose to tip of tail. It was not mammas lost kitty.

Other lease members accused me of smoking gangha, until one day - near the same location, 2 other lease members saw it. We cannot definitively say it was a "black panther", but we know what we saw and it was a big dark cat.

I have also seen a large tan cat on the same lease - verified by another lease member who watched it stalk some pigs one day.

FACT - there is a mountain lion on this property - or in its range, maybe several. 

Story told by my Vet of seeing lions in that same area years ago when he used to do large animal house calls. He also told me of the time he and his wife watched one in their back pasture on Spring Cypress near Old Louetta behind his clinic. That's about a mile or so from my house. Clinic is gone now - new school in its place. cats probably moved on also.

Big cats are around - they don't like to be seen - does not mean they are not there.


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

ethan said:


> first off the paw looks funny cause it's a cat's paw not a lab's. Back in the day they let go a bunch of black panthers to catch run away slaves and kill them. these are their ancestors but i believe the ones we see now are crossed with mt. lions.


Who is "they"? where in the he!! did you hear that? :rotfl: Sick em' kitty.... good kitty. I wonder how you train them not to eat you when you let it loose. Do they make a slave feed them and then beat them with a stick?


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

It's a shame that there are no game cameras in the areas that everyone is seeing these black panthers in, our ranch has mountain lions on it but in four years none of us have seen one but every camera we put out gets a few pictures of them on it. Seems like with sooooo! many people seeing black panthers that there would be tons of game camera pictures of them?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Well no one that I know on the Pierce Ranch knows anything about a black panther in an oak tree taken on the ranch. Our local game warden doesn't know anything about it and it didn't make the local paper so for now I'm calling BS unless Lawrence or Steve Armour call me and tell me it's real lmao.

TH


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

so the most mythical of all beasts in south texas just sat there on a limb to have it's photo taken.... and there is only one photo?

hmmm.....


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

gotta be true.
my dearly departed MIL who lived near Texarkanna as a young girl 1920's always said watch out for them black panthers.... her granma instilled this in her as they were very prevalent in 1880's Tx backwoods...


----------

